# Extending Remote Antenna for Hopper w/Sling



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

I upgraded to the Hopper w/Sling today. I had the hopper installed in my basement storage room (where my 722 was) because I use it to feed my living room TV (via a long HDMI) and I mirror it in a spare bedroom/excercise room (via component). With the 722 I was able to use my regular coax runs to extend the remote control antenna on the back of the receiver and locate it closer to where I was watching TV. Unfortunately, the Hopper uses a different connector, M10 I believe. My remote only partially works in the living room without the extension and it's very frustrating.

I did some searching on here but couldn't come up with a definitive solution. Is there a way to use my existing coax runs to extend the remote? Is there a place I can get these M10 connectors? I've seen mention of an extension kit, part number 169178, but I don't know where to get this either. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

call CSR for obtain the kit

I recall the question about M10 connector ... try to use Search (I don't remember URL to a place where you could buy it)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As a quick fix, you might try baring the center conductor and poking it in (as long as the wire diameter isn't too large).


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I used a slip on coax connector after enlarging the opening slightly. Then a coupling connector to a longer cable which feeds the locale, in my case upstairs. I've never be able to find the fabled M10 connector, if someone has a source please share the information.


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> As a quick fix, you might try baring the center conductor and poking it in (as long as the wire diameter isn't too large).


I had considered that but the installer said he had tried doing this before and it hadn't worked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

btw, new remotes [2G] working on same freqs as WiFi, so check if you hve AP near/inbetween of you locations of H and the remote


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

P Smith said:


> call CSR for obtain the kit


Dish is sending me a Hopper Remote Antenna Extender for $10. I'll update with more details after I receive it and give it a try.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is it this one ? http://www.mydish.com/support/insert-uhf-antenna-extender

check also the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/193790-using-existing-uhf-remote-wholehouse-antenna-runs-for-hopper-system/page-2


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Is it this one ? http://www.mydish.com/support/insert-uhf-antenna-extender
> 
> check also the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/193790-using-existing-uhf-remote-wholehouse-antenna-runs-for-hopper-system/page-2


I'm not certain what they are sending me, but it's likely that is what they are sending. I'll confirm or clarify when it arrives. I'm just curious if what they send me will actually have the correct M10 connectors or if it will have the standard F connectors on it. My confidence level in it having the M10 connectors isn't very high. Hopefully they prove me wrong.

I had read through that thread briefly before. Assuming the uhf antenna extender cable comes with the M10 connectors, has anyone on here had success with cutting the extension cable in half, adding f connectors, and then using RG6 to allow for a longer extension run?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think you cannot "cut" it, because there is no cable inside per se;
the antenna itself has soldered to the F[M10] connector; that's it


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I think you cannot "cut" it, because there is no cable inside per se;
> the antenna itself has soldered to the F[M10] connector; that's it


I was referring to cutting the coax pigtail as shown in the link you posted earlier.
http://www.mydish.com/support/insert-uhf-antenna-extender


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My money is that they send you an RG-59 coax and a female-female barrel connector.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that would be OK if all connectors/threads will be M10


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> that would be OK if all connectors/threads will be M10


Nice if it happens but I wouldn't hold my breath. I would bet it will be the standard coax connecters.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

They're probably sending you a $10.00 extender that works on the 722 series. One that can be bought for $5 at Wal-mart or Rat Shack.

I do not see ANY so-called M10 connectors anywhere on the internet, probably proprietary.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> They're probably sending you a $10.00 extender that works on the 722 series. One that can be bought for $5 at Wal-mart or Rat Shack.
> 
> I do not see ANY so-called M10 connectors anywhere on the internet, probably proprietary.


I would expect find M10 in Europe and other countries in a World (where is metric sizes)


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Just buy them off of E-bay or Amazon.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

some guy said:


> Just buy them off of E-bay or Amazon.


and you search for what? I did a "M10 coax cable connector" came up empty, and there is not a antenna extender for Hopper that I see, just the prior units.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check with that seller who has a cable on an auction#310690472123


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, the Hopper Remote Antenna Extender arrived today. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it had the correct M10 (or whatever they are) connectors on the ends of the cable. It had a male connector on one end and a female connector on the other. The package was labeled with P/N 169178.

The only problem for me now is that the cable isn't long enough to extend to where I need it to go. I'm considering cutting the cable and putting standard F connectors on so that I can extend the "extender" cable using my existing rg6 coax runs. The concern I have with that is I have read that rg6 is 75 ohm cable and I believe the RF signal calls for 50 ohm cable. Is this correct? I am not sure what type of cable the Hopper Remote Antenna Extender uses. The only label on it says "E233577 Holland Electronics". It looks similar to rg6, but I'm not an expert on this stuff.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, Holland Electronics doesn't have the product E233577 in their database, perhaps you could tell us about other mark on the cable ?

good it has M10 threads

as to 50 vs 75 Ohm impedance, it's a parameter of RF cable what circuits dictate
usually for home equipment everything is 75 Ohm, professional - 50 Ohm


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Matt Beachy said:


> Well, the Hopper Remote Antenna Extender arrived today. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it had the correct M10 (or whatever they are) connectors on the ends of the cable. It had a male connector on one end and a female connector on the other. The package was labeled with P/N 169178.
> 
> The only problem for me now is that the cable isn't long enough to extend to where I need it to go. I'm considering cutting the cable and putting standard F connectors on so that I can extend the "extender" cable using my existing rg6 coax runs. The concern I have with that is I have read that rg6 is 75 ohm cable and I believe the RF signal calls for 50 ohm cable. Is this correct? I am not sure what type of cable the Hopper Remote Antenna Extender uses. The only label on it says "E233577 Holland Electronics". It looks similar to rg6, but I'm not an expert on this stuff.
> 
> ...


I would assume that's 50 ohm cable and introducing 75 ohm in the middle is going to cause some mismatch (loss) plus the F connectors and a couple of barrels will be more loss. That being said if I needed to extend the antenna location that is exactly what I would try. The worst that can happen is a loss of $10.  However, I'm not telling you to do that, just what I would try!


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

GravelChan said:


> I would assume that's 50 ohm cable and introducing 75 ohm in the middle is going to cause some mismatch (loss) plus the F connectors and a couple of barrels will be more loss. That being said if I needed to extend the antenna location that is exactly what I would try. The worst that can happen is a loss of $10.  However, I'm not telling you to do that, just what I would try!


based on google search e233577 is a 75 ohm cable

http://www.gotsky.com/pdfs/Approved_Coax.pdf


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> Approved - Laser RG6
> Model LSC741 - DVC RG6 Coaxial Cable 75C E233577 UL (C) UL CMX/CATVX/CLZX 75 Ohm 3000 Mhz 0118


So, is it Holland Electronics making it or not ?


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I just got the cable... same markings as above.


Length is 8-10 feet.

I forgot to measure it before I installed it.


----------

